# Resolved: Standard rex mix trio- Sheboygan WI



## naturestee

There is a trio of female, 5 year old standard rex mixes (normal fur, standard rex shape and size) at the Sheboygan Humane Society that really need a home. We aren't overcrowded for the first time in over a year, but it's hard to adopt out pairs without breaking them up, much less a trio.

The big problem is that one of them has some mobility issues. Her hind legs seem to have arthritis. She can't move them normally, so she has trouble hopping and tends to fall over while cleaning herself. Her rear is wet with urine from being unable to position herself.

All three girls are very sweet. Two are chinchilla, one black. They are relaxed and don't seem to spook at all. They're pretty easy to pick up and hold, although the arthritic one trembles when held. They were house rabbits that supposedly lived loose in the house and were brought in because the owners had a baby.

They're not on Petfinder yet, but when they are I'll post links.


----------



## Boz

Actually, both the silver ones have problems with their hind legs.  They did okay moving around but did have some troubles. We ended up having to cover the floor with a blanket and carpet square because the slippery floors didn't work well with them.

I agree with Angela, they are all really sweet. They went to Petsmart with me for the adopt-a-thon and they all seemed calm and relaxed even with all the people and dogs walking by. An elder lady who never even touched a bunny before held one for a little bit. It was really sweet and the bunny was really good. 

I got a few pictures.  I think they are beautiful!


----------



## naturestee

Thanks, Boz! The second silver one isn't nearly as bad, but I had noticed she had a little trouble with her back. At least she can keep her rear clean and she seems to go up and down the ramp in the cage ok.

I'd take them if I could.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

What kind of Rexypoos are the lighter colored ones?


----------



## naturestee

They look like chinchilla-colored to me.


----------



## Boz

Their Petfinder pages are up! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13701058
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13701059
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13701060


----------



## Leaf

They are beauties


----------



## Boz

Thanks Jessica! I agree with you! 

I have a few more pictures of them. 


Here's Freddy.





















And then here's Lucy (silver one) and Emmy.















They are saying, "Don't you want to take us home?" :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Aww!

Angela, you're right! Chinchilla color! For one anyway. Cute!


----------



## pla725

Does she have fur and ear mites? I noticed the fur loss and redness of the skin around the neck and ears.


----------



## naturestee

No mites, they've just been overgrooming since being brought to the shelter. Apparently they had a big area of their last house to themselves instead of a cage.

These girls are still waiting for a home!


----------



## naturestee

Boz will probably be posting here too. She just called me to let me know that people at the shelter are starting to talk about euthanizing these girls. I'm not surprised. It's hard enough to get the healthy rabbits adopted out and these girls need a lot of care. 

FYI the black one now appears to have malocclusion. I'm wondering if it's caused by her molars being overgrown. Otherwise it should have been noticeable before.

All three rabbits are very calm and sweet. I think they would do well in any home that is willing to care for them. Medical care would include a diagnosis and treatment of their movement problems (I'm betting arthritis of spine and legs) and dental work for the black one. Daily care shouldn't be too different beyond some minor adjustments to their living area to keep them comfy and probably daily pain meds.

:cry2


----------



## TreasuredFriend

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46440&forum_id=7

Trying to consider who in the sanctuary haven or "space available" network may be a possibility for these sweet and calm gals.

Still no leads at this point.

Please be safe and free from Euthanization Calls, as caring persons optimistically try to find _care funds_ or get you three ladies to a safe responsible human guardian.

:cry2


----------



## Boz

Thank you for your help is finding these girls a home! :hug:

These girls are so sweet, they don't deserve to go. :cry2 

Look at these girls!


----------



## gentle giants

They're so beautiful! How old are they? Has the girl with mobility issues been checked out by a vet yet to see what may be causing the problem?


----------



## naturestee

If I remember right, they're six years old. The shelter vet stinks with rabbits and put on their paperwork that they're healthy. If someone is interested and able to pay for the vet visit, I could bring them to my regular vet. He's really good and comparatively cheap. I could also get video of them for anyone interested in adopting.

I am fairly certain it's arthritis. I've seen nothing to indicate E. cuniculi or injuries.

...and I'll personally drive them to a good home within a neighboring state.


----------



## kherrmann3

I could probably transport to IL if needed...


----------



## Boz

I got a couple videos. Although every time I turned the camera they'd almost stop moving around.  So they are not the best.

And Thanks Kelly!


----------



## pla725

Any updates?


----------



## Boz

They are still there looking for homes. And now we just got in 5 more rabbits the last day and a half so I'm really worried. 

I got a couple more pictures and a video I can upload in a little bit.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## pla725

Any update? I wish I could help but the rescue I'm involved in just took in five. I have seven my own and a new foster. I feel bad about this.


----------



## Boz

Nothing as of yet. I haven't been to the shelter since Friday and I didn't get any calls.

And I don't know if we ever mentioned their names?
Lucy, Freddy and Emmy.

Here's a couple more pictures.

Freddy:











Emmy:





Lucy:





This is Lucy. I have a video of her. She can hop around a little but this video shows it at it's worse and how she can really struggle.  She doesn't always have to drag around like that though. I should get a better video of them hopping around.




You can also see how she's really sweet and doesn't mind me petting her.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

My heart is breaking. We have our hands and available care funds allotted (set aside so as not to overdo our responsibility) for the ones in our sanctuary home already. And our existing foster responsibilities. Deaf boy Fuzzywig, Andrew Allen, Hayley, Jerry... I hear you pla725. 

Still, I hold hope that the shelter will not terminate this trio. JadeIcing and all in the special network of less-perfect sweet buns walk the same "angel-helper" path.

** What of the other five who came in? Easter cast-offs, allergies, no longer wanted? 

Boz, and Angela, I can only hope they are given more time. Not destroyed.

A forever-loving special home will be found,


----------



## Boz

Not to sound silly, but your involved with Soulmate right? I wasn't quiet sure! And thank you for your help. 

One of them that came in the kids didn't want to take care of anymore. She's 2 and a half and really friendly.

The other four were left in boxes at the front door over night. When I went there Friday they just came in so they were still shook up, but for the most part nice. Two of them I clipped their nails and when I went in to pick them up they let me and didn't try to jump out of my hands.

Now were up to 12 rabbits. Once again, we are getting in more then being able to adopt out.


----------



## pla725

I guess none of the other sanctuary's have space. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## myheart

I really hope someone will see the enormous value of a ready-made trio. No bonding work involved, which is such a relief in the first place.

I am so glad to see thatLucy is stillable to sit up with a nice posture and able to move around.It would be good for her to get into a home atmosphere to prevent any more deterioration of her hind muscles. 

I wish I had the room to take them all....Mmmmm....Trio'sRock!!!!

Naturestee knows that I owe her one (or two)in the transportation department.... 

myheart


----------



## Boz

I know! Now that I have Domino, Dolla and Louie together, they are so funny! I really need to get a video of them when I'm about to feed them. They are hilarious!

Lucy and all of them are able to hold herself up and eat quiet well! They eat like little piggies! The only thing is is that Lucy will often times sit on her front legs weird. It's like she uses her shoulders more to hold herself up or something. It's hard to explain. I might have a picture.

*EDIT*
Here's a picture.




See how it looks a little funny?


----------



## tonyshuman

Have you been asking around at the Humane Societies? Ours is really empty of bunnies--all adopted out lately. I know they might still be PTS for medical reasons in a Humane Society situation (as opposed to a rescue situation), but maybe Dane County could take some of the other bunnies from an overcrowded shelter and allow these guys a bit more time in Sheboygan?


----------



## Boz

We did have to do that last time. We had around 20 bunnies and as soon as we got adoptions, more came in. We finally got some adoptions and transferred several and were down to 5. Now we keep getting more.

I don't know what we have to do to transfer (just a volunteer and I am still learning ) but I _think _the big thing is finding someone to transfer them but I don't know! I think Angela would know more about this sort of stuff then me. lol Hopefully she'll be able to get on today!


----------



## naturestee

Lately when we're overcrowded with rabbits, Chilton has been taking them. The shelter admin and another person took the shelter van, filled it with bunners, and drove them over themselves. There are several other nearby shelters that sometimes take rabbits from us, especially since we tend to help them with dogs.

I don't know if they'd do that yet. The thing is, these girls are so very unadoptable. I just don't know. I'll talk to them about contacting the HRS, but we tend not to get answers from them.


----------



## tonyshuman

Yeah, I doubt they'd take them here to adopt out. I'm just a volunteer too, I don't do any of the transfers, but I heard my supervisor who does do the transfers talking about checking other ones in the area to see if they're full. Sheboygan's pretty far, though, isn't it? If you mention to your supervisor that Madison's pretty empty (like 5 bunnies when we can handle 25) she might contact us? I'm guessing we could take some of the more adoptable ones to free up some room for this group to have a little more time to find a very special home.

edit: I'm surprised you don't get answers from HRS. They've been really empty but are about to get around 20 from a seizure/abuse/cruelty thing we just had here (actually I think it was Columbia County, not sure), as soon as they're all treated for syphillis. Some of the email links are broken on the WiHRS website, I know.


----------



## Boz

Madison is about 2 and a half hours? It's not real far but not real close!

The five we just got in seem rather nice. Four males and one female. However, it'd be nice to get one of the "original" three into homes. Cadberry is a blue eyed white lionhead mix that came in with Louie and has been there since March. Thumper is an agouti colored boy that came in, got adopted and was brought back because "he was afraid his dog was going to kill him because he kept trying to get out" Well, let me tell you, if you saw the cage (he gave the shelter the cage) he was kept in you'd try to get out all the time too! And then we have Chedder! She's a American Fuzzy Lop with a spunky little attitude but still a little lover! Angela knows more about her. All three have been there awhile and are already spayed/neutered.


----------



## pla725

I guess none of sancturies or even Best Friends can take these sweet ones. This is breaking my heart. I wish I can save them all but I know I can't.


----------



## tonyshuman

Have you contacted Save a Bunny? I know they're really far away, but they're very big on helping bunnies with big problems. What about Christine's Critter Cafe in Muskegon, MI? She's a forum member, I can PM her to alert her to this thread. What about GentleGiants' rescue, or No Splitting Hares?

edit: I PM'd everyone I could think of. Also, I am driving to Ann Arbor-area, MI for the 4th of July weekend and can transport, and they can overnight at my house (on the Madison end of the trip)


----------



## Boz

Omg thank you so much for your help! You are awesome!
I haven't contacted any place, I don't know about Angela though. I still don't know a lot about this sort of stuff and how it works, if that makes sense. I'm still learning! 

Thank you SO much for all your help!


----------



## kherrmann3

If it would help, I could hold them here until you could pick them up on your way from Madison. I'm on your way along I-94 (literally live 2 minutes South of I-94). I think Will would let me get away with a day or two.  

I mean, I live between Madison and Sheboygan, so I could have them stay a night or two to prevent a bunch of unnecessary driving. I could even pick them up in Milwaukee or a little North to make the Sheboygan drive easier. 

I hope that makes sense! 

If anyone wants my help, PM me and I can give you my phone number(s).  Anything for the bunners!


----------



## Haley

I didnt have time to read through the whole thread but I know Midwest isnt taking any right now. 

Are they spayed? If anyone has time, try emailing Donna Kracker with Rabbit and Small Animal Rescue. Heres her site: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI524.html

She used to be associated with Tiny Paws but has started her own rescue and is really great. She keeps the buns in her basement in larger enclosures and all get fresh veggies, hay etc. I know she offered to take two another RO member but the buns ended up going somewhere else. So if these three are in danger of being pts, she might be the best option. 

Another option would be Red Door, has anyone tried them?

I'll check in later. If we need help with transport you guys know Im more than happy to help.


----------



## Haley

PS. Christine with Crittercafe is overloaded with the 10 bunnies whose ears were cut off so I doubt she is taking any in at the moment.


----------



## pla725

Here's the website for Great Lakes Sanctuary:

http://www.rabbitsanctuary.org/


----------



## slavetoabunny

This is such a horrible time of the year for shelters (the Easter bunny dump season). We are not getting the volume we did this time last year, but it is still straining our resources. We got another call today from the shelter to take a bunny. At least they are going to neuter him for us. With trying to pay off this months $1,600 vet bill, that helps a lot! Really, it's not the money at all - we are just out of foster homes.


----------



## pla725

We are in the same boat. We take rabbits out of time from shelters over owner surrenders first. It's tough to turn them away.


----------



## kherrmann3

OK, I don't know if it helps, but I have confirmed that I could take these three in for a night or two until someone can come to pick them up for their trip (if my location is good for pick up). So, yeah. It would break up the trip a little and allow a little more wiggle room for driving days.


----------



## gbread

why on earth did someone not call us, immediately. 
I am the owner of No Splitting Hares Rabbit Rescue in algonquin, IL - we will gladly take the trio !
will need a little help getting them to ILL, as with 7 kids and 3 being foster kids for DCFS I can't cross state lines. 
contacted my hollistic vet Dr Rykoff in Barrington hills, and first laser treatment on back legs and accupuncture on for paid management. 
* LETS DO IT THIS WEEK OR BY THE END OF THE WEEKEND * 
Lisa


----------



## pla725

I think the person was not familiar with contacting rescues or sancturies for transfer. Thank you for stepping up.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I hope a suitable placement for the disabled girls can be found as I know Lisa has a lot of rabbits, 80 or more, many with no names on Petfinder listings.


----------



## myheart

I tend to agree with TreasuredFriends.... A stable home environment with lot's of exercise room would be best for this trio. That is what they are used to, and need at this time. No more cage settings for these guys....

myheart


----------



## pla725

Any updates?


----------



## tonyshuman

Yeah--Boz, Naturestee, have you heard of anyone able to reach anyone with a sanctuary/home/out of cage living situation for these three? I put out feelers to my local contact as well, perhaps she has contacted WI HRS or others? I'm hoping there's a nice linoleum-floored room that can be lined with vet bed somewhere for this trio, so they can have plenty of space and clean comfy living...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Boz wrote:*


> And then we have Chedder! She's a American Fuzzy Lop with a spunky little attitude but still a little lover! Angela knows more about her.



I WANT I WANT. But i'm way to far to come get


----------



## kherrmann3

Bunderground railroad, anyone?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Bunderground railroad, anyone?


Lol. I wish. Maybe I could hide a 3rd bunny in a 2 pet apartment.


----------



## pla725

Any developments?


----------



## pla725

I was just on the petfinder site for this shelter and Lucy is no longer listed. Emmy and Freddie are still listed.


----------



## naturestee

Honestly I've been avoiding this thread a bit. No offense Gbread, but I'm not comfortable releasing these girls to anyone unless they can get a huge amount of space and personal attention. Anything less, and I don't think the trauma of the trip would be worth it. I think a long car ride would be very uncomfortable for them.

Having said that, there is a reason Lucy is no longer listed. She was always the most fragile one. Last Thursday morning she was found collapsed, unable to get up, quickly declining and in pain. The shelter workers did an emergency euthanasia out of kindness. I'm sad about this but not surprised. Boz and I are giving extra attention to the surviving girls.

Binky free little girl, now that you can binky. :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh that must have been devastating. Binky free from pain, Lucy.


----------



## kherrmann3

Binky free, little one.


----------



## pla725

I had a feeling. At least she is in a better place or so one would hope.


----------



## JadeIcing

:nerves1Binky free Lucy.


----------



## kherrmann3

On Petfinder, their listings were removed. What happened to them? :nerves1


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I talked to Boz last week and only Freddy was left 
*
kherrmann3 wrote: *


> On Petfinder, their listings were removed. What happened to them? :nerves1


----------



## kherrmann3

Oh, no...  I didn't see his listing up this morning when I looked.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

RIP EMMY


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

It'll sad if Freddy is gone too.


----------



## pla725

Sorry to hear about these sweet girls. The stress from being in the shelter probably didn't help.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I PM'd Boz and asked about my girl Freddy. She's really busy this month. When I find out I'll let you know.


----------



## naturestee

Oh, I wonder what happened to the other gray girl! Maybe the called Boz, she's been gone for the weekend. Boz did call me and let me know when they had to put the black bunner down. Poor girl had a lot of stuff going on and they couldn't do anything for her. They didn't say anything about the gray girl.

I'll have to go in tomorrow. I haven't groomed Cheddar for a while anyway. She must be a mess.

:cry1:


----------



## Spring

Poor little ones . My heart breaks for them, binky free sweetie pies.

:sad:


----------



## kherrmann3

Binky free, little bunnies. You can all meet up at the Bridge to play pain-free. :rainbow:


----------



## pla725

It is a crying shame. But if I remember correctly someone did say that they did have health problems when they were placed at the shelter. I guess that is part of the reason why they were given up besides the having a baby reason (excuse).


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I talked to Boz and she's said she hasn't received a call from the shelter about Freddy. So she's not sure why her Petfinder Profile is down I'm sure she'll go find out soon. 

I wonder if naturestee made it in yet...

ray:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Just got word from BOZ she said Freddy has joined her sister over the bridge :cry1:
At least now she's not in pain.

She also said Cheddar found a new home  Cheddar was the American Fuzzy lop


----------



## kherrmann3

At least the three can rest at the Bridge, free of pain or fear. They are all together again. Even if it's not the way we wanted them to be, they're still together. :rainbow:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I had emailed a handful of sanctuary moms. Yet we understand when our time allotments and quality care (for playtime, one-on-one) are at maximum capacity in addition to having the funds in our pocketbook to care for extra special needs' buns.

:hearts Dear Lucy, Emma, and Freddy; in the time you felt Boz and naturestee's love and caring strokes, I hope your life was enriched by the human companionship and their efforts to help you. May you rest in peace.


----------



## Manda8190

awwww man I wish I had more room, I would take all 3 in a heartbeat. They are adorable! I have a soft spot for animals that are Handicapped. I want to open my own rescue just for them.


----------



## tonyshuman

I am glad they are no longer suffering. Binky free all three of you beauties.


----------



## mollyrose

These Bunnies Look like Chinchilla and Black Standard Satins to me? 

Beautiful Bunnies, I hope They find a home soon x


----------

